# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  ChimeraTool update: v 9.63.1537

## mohamed73

ChimeraTool update: v 9.63.1537
21/03/2016     
Added: Custom Root*, Direct Unlock, Read Codes, Read/Write Cert, Repair EFS, Store/Restore Backup 
    Samsung Galaxy S7 - SM-G930FD
    Samsung Galaxy S7 - SM-G930K
    Samsung Galaxy S7 - SM-G930L
    Samsung Galaxy S7 - SM-G930
    Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge - SM-G935FD
    Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge - SM-G935K
    Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge - SM-G935L
    Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge - SM-G935S  
(*) Prepared Boot Image Based Permanent Root (Knox Will Be Tripped).
Before Unlock: To Avoid Frp/Reactivation/EE Lock Do Not Forget To Disable Google/Samsung Account.
After Unlock: Install A Stock Firmware If You Want To Enable Frp/Reactivation Lock.    
Added: Custom Root To Android 6.0.1 (Prepared Boot Image Based Permanent Root) 
    Samsung Galaxy S6 - SM-G920I
    Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge - SM-G925I  
Added : Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair, Store/Restore Backup, Read INFO 
    LG K7 (LG-K330)
    LG Optimus L1 II (LG-E410G/LG-E410I/LG-E411G)
    LG Optimus L3 (LG-E400F)
    LG Optimus L3 (LG-E425G)
    LG Optimus L3 II (LG-E430)
    LG Optimus L5 (LG-E612G)
    LG Optimus L5 Dual (LG-E615)
    LG Optimus L7 (LG-P705/LG-P708G)
    LG Spirit LTE (LG-H440F)

----------

